

Nethack: The Greatest Game You Will Ever Play - flatline
http://thegreatestgameyouwilleverplay.com/

======
Natsu
I love the challenge of the early game, but more than one character has died
to bit rot once I've got a full ascension kit and something drags me away.

It's just so tiring to slog through the last levels, when there are 80
messages about monsters missing to read every turn and the crazy summoners
have you surrounded with 800 weak monsters. Sure, you can wipe the floor with
them for the most part, but you die if you get a little too careless with your
HP.

That said, I might just roll up another of my favorite neutral human wizards
for fun. Mindflayer meat is just so delicious....

